# NFA summons



## cda (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone else get an acceptance to 2010 2nd semeseter at NFA???


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

Shoot me now.... Whats NFA?  :?:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

Dave,

I'm going to take a wild shot and say it's the National Fire Academy;

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/

Learning Opportunities,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

UB: I do believe you are on the mark!


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

What classes did you apply, get accepted for?


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

1. What is NFA almost free training for govt. employees mainly fire and emergency management, but on the fire side building dept. people are very welcomed and encouraged to attend!!

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/resident/2week/index.shtm

they also offer courses in different states

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/nonresident/index.shtm

and started the coffee break quickies

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/coffee-break/index.shtm

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/future.shtm

anyway I am in interpersonal dynamics, which has been renamed to something else


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: NFA summons

Vacancies in upcoming classes.

All you do is apply and fax in the application:::

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/applications/nf ... /vacancies

almost free training


----------

